# BIG NEWS  Time to collect signatures in California



## bigfatpothead (Dec 22, 2007)

If you want to help collect signatures for the California Cannabis Hemp and Health initiative, 
PLEASE go download the PETITION and print it (2 sides) on 8 1/2 by 14 inch legal size paper (laser printing prefered)

here are instructions
http://www.marijuanaman.com/petitionflyer.pdf

and the petition can be downloaded here

http://www.marijuanaman.com/petition.pdf

Please help us change california and stop all marijuana arrests!!

Thanks
Roland A. Duby
Jack Herer
Eddy Lepp
George Clayton Johnson
Michael Jolsen
Seeva Cherms


----------



## bud smoker84 (Dec 22, 2007)

ya please anyone in here that lives in cali do this! we can start the legalization here


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 22, 2007)

id love to think this would actually pass as a law but i highly doubt it , you cant just say somthing is wrong for years and years decades etc.  and then just one day say "oh we changed our minds go ahead and grow it and smoke it and sorry for putting in in jail for 15 years for having 3 plants.. but your free now so run like the wind!" just doesnt seem realistic to me.


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 23, 2007)

*I hear what you're saying, Ganja, but, well, it has to start somewhere!  

It may not happen this time around, but we are planting the seed, so to speak.  Hopefully we are starting the process for change... *


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 23, 2007)

i just hope the other state follow shortly behind and make half the changes cali did


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 23, 2007)

Sweet stuff to see,
   Slowly we are chipping away at hard minded folks with this by voting together,  and speaking up for ourselves. If enough folks say no to something, then ultimitly it will end up changing.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 23, 2007)

I like the idea of total legalization, but to be realistic, I don't think this will happen at once.
I don't live in Cali, so don't know what the laws are, or if they are different in urban area vs rural.
Politicians will have to listen if there are enough voices and they will have to do something.Voices=Votes
I can see more decriminalization in kind of a whittling effect...
I've never heard of a pot plant emitting chemicals while it grows, or blowing up and killing someone-other things do that.
Power to Ya!!

Gb


----------



## Il Stugots (Dec 25, 2007)

weed has been legal far long than it has been illegal anywhere, and as long as more people voice their opinion on legalization, the closer we get to it.  i would sign but i dont live in cali


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 25, 2007)

The problem with people voicing there opinion on cannabis,is because there paranoid and can draw serious attention to themselves by doing so.

If your gona do it,do it when your not growing and remove have any evidence of of doing so,lights,pots,nutes ect.


----------



## Nova (Dec 25, 2007)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> id love to think this would actually pass as a law but i highly doubt it , you cant just say somthing is wrong for years and years decades etc.  and then just one day say "oh we changed our minds go ahead and grow it and smoke it and sorry for putting in in jail for 15 years for having 3 plants.. but your free now so run like the wind!" just doesnt seem realistic to me.



On the contrary Ganja, Governor Schwarznegger just signed an agreement proposing the release of 22,000 inamtes from prison who have minor or moderate drug charges, low-risk, this includes marijuana convictions. While the conviction is still on the persons record, they no longer have to serve out the rest of their 15+ sentence in a state or federal prison.

While this release isnt necessarily drug-leniency motivated, it still provides the momentum needed to get the ball rolling in the right direction. I am very much against the Governator on many topics, but this is one i happen to agree with. More and more local agencies are becoming more understanding of the law, and as long as you dont go beyond confines of the law itself, you can grow without worry proescution from state or local officials. Its the people who want turn an entire house into a hyrdo farm and grow 800+ plants, they deserve to get in trouble! So, i encourage all those who do and do not live in CA to express their opinions. You may not be able to sign a petition, but you can write CA's congressman and senators as well as the governor's office, applauding them and their efforts for the legalization of marijuana, the best way to get your way is to stroke the ego of those who are in the best positions to change the way of things.  Tell them you hope CA stands out in the crowd of many and again sets in motion another trend to follow and uphold! 

*hands soap box to MarP*

:hubba:

Nova

Here's the link to the News link cited, http://www.scrippsnews.com/node/29298


----------



## NewbieG (Jan 8, 2008)

Best state in the country for sure. Too bad they have terrible traffic and no water :/


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 4, 2008)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> Best state in the country for sure. Too bad they have terrible traffic and no water :/


 
lol if you live in long beach maybe


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 4, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> lol if you live in long beach maybe


Used to be there myself...a beautiful town...at times


----------

